# Hydrogen peroxide not working on BBA and GSA



## eminor (9 Apr 2021)

I have two types of algae in the aquarium, green spot algae which has been around for a long time, and bba which has been present for a long time...

I have already injected about 25ml of 3% hydrogen peroxide for a 54 litre aquarium (15 gallons) with a syringe, nothing to do, the algae do not react, I also bought another bottle thinking it was probably out of date but no, still nothing, why? thx

I dose 3ml of tnc complete every day


----------



## DaveWatkin (9 Apr 2021)

Did you inject directly onto the BBA with the filter off? Did you see it bubbling after? 
Keep the filter off for an hour or so after injecting as well so it stays in the area you want it


----------



## eminor (9 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> Did you inject directly onto the BBA with the filter off? Did you see it bubbling after?
> Keep the filter off for an hour or so after injecting as well so it stays in the area you want it


Yes filter off, lot of bubbles but the algae seems really fine even days after


----------



## DaveWatkin (9 Apr 2021)

can take a coupe of treatments to kill it if it's well established. Will also need something in there to eat it when it's dead/dying or will need to manually remove it.


----------



## eminor (9 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> can take a coupe of treatments to kill it if it's well established. Will also need something in there to eat it when it's dead/dying or will need to manually remove it.


i have a a lot of shrimps is that ok ? it's hell to remove it on carpet =)


----------



## DaveWatkin (9 Apr 2021)

Any amano?


----------



## eminor (9 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> Any amano?


No, i need some but they are really expensive here, i also have no lid on my aquarium, amano jump


----------



## DaveWatkin (9 Apr 2021)

never had an issue with them jumping, although my only topless tank is lipped. Never see them spend much time at the top of the water column in any of my tanks though.

Just looked at your photos, was on my mobile previously and they never loaded. Your issues don't look very bad. It looks more like the dirty algae I get building up on my anubias leaves when the light intensity is too high or on low level stem leaves when the flow is low. 

I don't class this as any particular algae, just a generic, although someone may correct me. BBA, in my tanks at least, is little furry clumps at least 0.5 to 1mm long hairs.

I think a look at your flow and lighting my be in order. If it is just those few leaves too, cut them off so the plants can concentrate on new healthy growth rather than fighting to keep unhealthy old growth.


----------



## eminor (9 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> never had an issue with them jumping, although my only topless tank is lipped. Never see them spend much time at the top of the water column in any of my tanks though.
> 
> Just looked at your photos, was on my mobile previously and they never loaded. Your issues don't look very bad. It looks more like the dirty algae I get building up on my anubias leaves when the light intensity is too high or on low level stem leaves when the flow is low.
> 
> ...


yes i trimmed some of it, i don't think that's bba, as you said like generic black algae, i fixed the flow few days ago, i had issue with it, might be the cause finally. i know i have bba thought because my snail have some on himself haha ( but different from algae on the pictures), i slowly injected some hydrogen peroxide on him, now he's free of it. the algae always seems to go on bad looking leaves, my fast growing plant have none of it. My red cherry seems weak to eat the dead algae ?


----------



## DaveWatkin (9 Apr 2021)

RCS will eat algae but not BBA in my experience


----------



## eminor (9 Apr 2021)

DaveWatkin said:


> RCS will eat algae but not BBA in my experience


Mine seems lazy =) at least with GSA algae


----------



## papa_c (9 Apr 2021)

Never had any luck spot treating BBA with H.P. I have always your excel or glute, one treatment has always worked for me.


----------

